# Munk's Lightweight Goat Hobble **WARNING!**



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I got this hobble probably a year ago but it was too big for nigi's. Well it fits great on my mancha and I even put it on the way Fiasco says to. Well this is what happened today. .....

Ghost got one of the buckles caught on her leg when she kicked:




































It took me about 30-40 minutes to work the thing off of her. I used surgical lube and thank god I had it with me. It was sooo stuck on there I almost had to take her to the vet so they could sedate her and use a bolt cutter to get it off. As it was I had to lay her on the ground, kneel on her and pull and wiggle the thing off with her screaming bloody murder.

Here is her leg after I got it off and shaved it so i could see how bad she had hurt herself:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had that happen before when I have used it, not very fun. The hobble never seemed to work anyway, I mean they could kick a lot harder and with more force with the hobble on than when they were free it seemed like. :roll:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Owie. Thx for the info. Hope the goaty is ok.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Ouch! Poor thing...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ooo not good. Thanks for the warning. for a jumpy goat I milk with one hand and hold a leg up with the other :roll:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Ouch..Thanks for the warning!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is horrible..  ..Ouch.... I am sorry that happened... and I thank you for giving us warning.... :hug:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Never had that happen but thanks for the warning though, we don't use the hobble anymore.


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

Ouch! I can't imagine the noise she must have made while getting that off. The hobble we use luckily doesn't have that kind of buckle on it. I can't milk one of my does without it. I tried holding up a leg while milking with one hand, but she would still kick with the other one.


----------

